# We Did It!



## Tahoe101 (Feb 10, 2006)

We just closed the deal on a new 23RS. We were looking at the 25RSS but really liked the queen bed/bunk in the 23RS. Thanks to all the great reading/info from this site and feedback from you'all we think we got a good deal. We worked with Marci at Lakeshore and got the purchase price at 15.5K. We also got the Prodigy BC, Equal-i-zer hitch, MaxAir vent covers, power jack, 2x 6v batteries, warranty, taxes/tags/title. Closed the deal for just over 19.5K. I really hope this was a reasonable deal...I hate getting taken to the cleaners! Trailer comes from the factory in about a month and we should be good to go and ready for our first trip by Easter!
sunny


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats and enjoy


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

That's great ! 
Another 23RS owner.

We had ours for almost a year and really like it. As I said in an earier post my 9 year old has claimed the front queen. It makes a great play area on rainey days.

Keith


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats!!!!

You will love your new Outback!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrat, Tahoe101... You and your family will have a great time.

Jose


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

First of all, congratulations on the new 23RS.







I liked that model too, but the DW twisted my arm for the 27RSDS. I am sure you will love your new Outback when you get it home and even more when you go on that first camping adventure.









Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations, Tahoe101!









You are gonna love that new Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats!

Post often and sign up for some rallies!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tahoe101 congrats on working out a deal on your Outback, you must have gotten comfortable with the out of state deal after all. Enjoy the new Outback!


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Tahoe101,

That looks like a good deal, have many fun adventures in it.
We are right behind you in the purchase dept.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Tahoe101 on the 23RS
Sounds like you're ready to go

Don


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

If you're as happy with your 23RS as we are you'll be in heaven. Sounds like you got a good deal to me. Congrats & happy camping


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

COngrats on your new Outback!!









Have fun!


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

Enjoy the new TT.

action

Ralph


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh Yea!! Another Outback on the road!!!

Congrats on the new Trailer.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*tahoe101*

congrats on the new 23rs









heck yah, i would say you got a good deal









enjoy

darrel


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Awesome! We also have a 2004 23RS and enjoy the two queens -- and have a 10-yr old who has claimed it.

Let us know if you have any questions. The husband has been really good with some great modifications (especially doors under the front bed and a shelf over the dinette that comes in and out).

Carmen


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

WooHoo! Good choices. Congratulations and best wishes for many hours and miles of awesome memories!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Tahoe101 said:


> We just closed the deal on a new 23RS. We also got the Prodigy BC, Equal-i-zer hitch, MaxAir vent covers, power jack, 2x 6v batteries, warranty, taxes/tags/title. Closed the deal for just over 19.5K. sunny
> [snapback]83270[/snapback]​


Tahoe101,

Welcome to site and congratulations on your new 23RS. sunny Sounds like you got a great deal. Know you are looking forward to trying it out. What part of the country are you in







Happy Camping


----------



## Tahoe101 (Feb 10, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> Tahoe101 said:
> 
> 
> > We just closed the deal on a new 23RS.Â Â Â We also got the Prodigy BC, Equal-i-zer hitch, MaxAir vent covers, power jack, 2x 6v batteries, warranty, taxes/tags/title. Closed the deal for just over 19.5K.Â sunny
> ...


We live in DC and have never been to Luray Caverns...When the TT comes in that will be our first outing. We have 2xlittle drunk midgets (1yr and almost 3yr-both girls)


----------

